# Homeless Horses



## Heidi (Dec 20, 2007)

I am a volunteer at the only horse rescue that I know of in eastern South Dakota. Our local animal (dog, cat, bird, etc) shelters will not take horses and we are out of room and foster homes. We have already had to turn away several horses that are in dire straights because we dont have anywhere to keep them while they are reabilitated. If anyone would like to help with donations or foster homes within 50 miles of Sioux Falls SD please please let me know. We are at a desperate point of needing more land, which is available, but we need to raise the money first. In the meantime we are turning away precious horses who deserve to live. If you know of anything or anyone that would help please let me know. Our organization is a non-profit horse rescue/shelter, called Horse Help Provider (www.doublehphorses.org).

Thank you all for taking the time to read my post. I dont know what else to do for the horses.


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi Heidi,

I read St Nicks story and I was appaulled that some people have no humanity. Would you please email me - [email protected] the details of whaere i can dontae as they are not on the website and i would love to help with your Field of Dreams


----------

